# looking for info



## sunshine lady (Mar 29, 2008)

hi all i am new to this and posted this message already but in the wrong place i think we are hopefuly relocating to costa del sol early june we have almost everything sorted but have a couple of niggling worries such as would we need to take out insurance incase my husband couldnt work say due to accident or illness as we would obviously still have rent to pay ect and live we have both got contract jobs to start but only for the minimum of hours but will be paying N.I ect and also what like are the state doctors/dentists or would we need private healthcare we are trying to keep our monthly outgoings down as we know things will be hard till we get settled but dont want to overlook something as important our health as if we arent covered it could mean coming back to the UK and starting again thanks for any replies in advance any info would be helpful


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sunshine lady said:


> hi all i am new to this and posted this message already but in the wrong place i think we are hopefuly relocating to costa del sol early june we have almost everything sorted but have a couple of niggling worries such as would we need to take out insurance incase my husband couldnt work say due to accident or illness as we would obviously still have rent to pay ect and live we have both got contract jobs to start but only for the minimum of hours but will be paying N.I ect and also what like are the state doctors/dentists or would we need private healthcare we are trying to keep our monthly outgoings down as we know things will be hard till we get settled but dont want to overlook something as important our health as if we arent covered it could mean coming back to the UK and starting again thanks for any replies in advance any info would be helpful


Hi there

State care is excellent, although private health care is relatively inexpensive here if you use Spanish based companies.

As regards insurance, I guess you are talking about keyman insurance, or something like that which pays you when you are off work. There are plenty of insurance companies over here and I'm sure you would find something to suit you. Try looking in one of the online newspapers 
SUR in English


----------

